

Square plans sale as losses widen - mfringel
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/mobile-payment-startup-square-plans-063838922.html

======
WadeBurrell
Titles like that are purely click bait (the article's title. not your post's
title) There have been numerous statements from Square and employees clearing
up any rumors the WSJ stirred up with their piece.

